# Scalping



## Moby Jones (27 Jul 2011)

I admit i am no speed freak, and a few "roadies" have scalped me, but recently i have been doing a fair bit of scalping myself. Is it wrong to enjoy this, if i see another cyclist on the road ahead it stirs something inside me, seems to give me a burst of energy.

I always give a wave or nod to the victim as i cruise past. What do you guys do as you overtake people on the road


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (27 Jul 2011)

Moby Jones said:


> I admit i am no speed freak, and a few "roadies" have scalped me, but recently i have been doing a fair bit of scalping myself. Is it wrong to enjoy this, if i see another cyclist on the road ahead it stirs something inside me, seems to give me a burst of energy.
> 
> I always give a wave or nod to the victim as i cruise past. What do you guys do as you overtake people on the road




Gasp!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2011)

it's not wrong and I usually say see ya sucker as I cruise past at a high rate of knots. Then when I am out of sight I try to put my lungs back into my chest.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2011)

All part of the fun. Interval training without thinking of it like that.

If you try real interval training, it's horrible. 

All fun.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2011)

The guy who overtook me yesterday actually apologised. He was under the impression that my panniers were full and heavy. I didn't correct him


----------



## Scoosh (27 Jul 2011)

It is said that one cyclist is a commute; two cyclists is a race






If I ever manage past someone, I usually make an inane comment like: 'All right then ?'





This is yet to be misconstrued as, if even _I_ am able to get past, there must be something wrong with the bike or the rider


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Jul 2011)

I scalped a guy going up a climb on Sunday he flew past my mate and I with a "hi" on his carbon Trek as we cruised along the flat to the start of the climb. I noticed a third of the way into the climb that he was going to be overhauled very quickly. As I past him he grunted "tortoise and the hare" at me. I ain't that slow and he wasn't asleep so strange analogy but hey ho. Moral of the story don't try to scalp just before a long climb if you can't climb.


----------



## Seigi (27 Jul 2011)

I'm the exact same, as soon as I see another cyclist on the road I hear a "Challenge accepted!" and I have to pass them. There was another time I was cycling home and was being followed by someone on a road bike, they were slowly creeping up, and another "Challenge accepted!" appeared, I raced as fast as I could and would not let him get past me, I didn't do too bad considering he was on a road bike and I was on a MTB ;p

Suffice to say when it got to quite a bad incline I had a small heart attack.


----------



## apollo179 (28 Jul 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> I scalped a guy going up a climb on Sunday he flew past my mate and I with a "hi" on his carbon Trek as we cruised along the flat to the start of the climb. I noticed a third of the way into the climb that he was going to be overhauled very quickly. As I past him he grunted "tortoise and the hare" at me. I ain't that slow and he wasn't asleep so strange analogy but hey ho. Moral of the story don't try to scalp just before a long climb if you can't climb.



It is ambiguous in what way he was saying tortoise and hare. He could have meant that you were the slow and steady tortoise he sped past before or he could be saying that hes the tortoise so "watch out for me later when i speed past you goind downhill ya flash etc etc".
Presumably you didnt encounter him again.
Definately a serious moral to be learnt about scalping if you cannot mack it stick.


----------



## Wankelschrauben (28 Jul 2011)

I always think of it as unfair if, not just after passing someone, they pass me whilst I'm waiting at a set of traffic lights for instance.


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Jul 2011)

Moby Jones said:


> I admit i am no speed freak, and a few "roadies" have scalped me, but recently i have been doing a fair bit of scalping myself. Is it wrong to enjoy this, if i see another cyclist on the road ahead it stirs something inside me, seems to give me a burst of energy.
> 
> I always give a wave or nod to the victim as i cruise past. *What do you guys do as you overtake people on the road*



Make sure its safe for me to do so and pull in ahead not cutting them off 

Enjoy away, for every person playing the game theres 10 more who have no idea or simply dont care


----------



## BSRU (28 Jul 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Make sure its safe for me to do so and pull in ahead not cutting them off
> 
> Enjoy away, for every person playing the game theres 10 more who have no idea or simply dont care



If you go past someone and you hear that clunking noise as they drop a few gears you can generally assume they want to play. Although often they drop a few gears and almost grind to a stop.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (28 Jul 2011)

Seigi said:


> I'm the exact same, as soon as I see another cyclist on the road I hear a "Challenge accepted!" and I have to pass them. There was another time I was cycling home and was being followed by someone on a road bike, they were slowly creeping up, and another "Challenge accepted!" appeared, I raced as fast as I could and would not let him get past me, I didn't do too bad considering he was on a road bike and I was on a MTB ;p
> 
> Suffice to say when it got to quite a bad incline I had a small heart attack.



Now that someone on a road bike may of been me. I dont like to scalp riders. I prefer to ride up on a biker that I know is going full pelt just to avoid me scalping them. I then wait until they run out of gas and just pass them with a get on my wheel remark. I get more enjoyment out of it knowing if I really wanted too, I could.


----------



## vorsprung (28 Jul 2011)

It's more fun in the winter with studded snow tyres on trying to keep up with a Specialized Tarmac ridden by a hyper fit stick insect


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (28 Jul 2011)

I stop at every trafic light...I looooooooove catching up and overtaking other cyclists who jump red lights. Its practically the highlight of my commuite every day.

Had no idea it had a name though.


----------



## Sir Humphrey Appleby (28 Jul 2011)

I always do it, I imagine Phil Liggett and Paul Sherwen commentating my chase as well 
I hate it when other people do it to me but then its just annoyance with myself that I'm not as good as them. I'll always say hello to them whoever's doing the overtaking.


----------



## leyburnrunner (28 Jul 2011)

i will cruise past the poor sap but a few hundred yards later i always have to come to a stop to answer a call on my mobile......funny that...


----------



## Two-Stroke Tart (28 Jul 2011)

People overtake me all the time as I'm a newbie and slow  

But to be fair anyone that thinks they've done well to scalp me can't be that good either!


----------



## BSRU (28 Jul 2011)

Two-Stroke Tart said:


> People overtake me all the time as I'm a newbie and slow
> 
> But to be fair anyone that thinks they've done well to scalp me can't be that good either!



Overtaking someone with a bigger FCN is not scalping. If I overtake a FCN 10 on my hybrid it's a scalp, if I'm on my road bike then it's not.


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Jul 2011)

BSRU said:


> If you go past someone and you hear that clunking noise as they drop a few gears you can generally assume they want to play. Although often they drop a few gears and almost grind to a stop.



I dont think I'd hear them above the traffic noise TBH Sometimes people take me back and I let them then stay ahead unless they immediately slow down again. If they want to play, they can play with themselves


----------



## lulubel (28 Jul 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> Moral of the story don't try to scalp just before a long climb if you can't climb.



I've been in a bit of a dilemma about this a couple of times lately. If I'm catching up someone on a MTB on the flat - which I probably will be, let's face it, because I've got bigger gears, bigger wheels, less rolling resistance, etc - I know they'll probably pass me again on the next climb because I'm not very fit, heavier than I'd like to be, and lousy at climbing. So I can either sail past with a cheery wave, which is embarrassing when they pass me again, or sit behind them, which is very boring. I've learnt to just deal with the embarrassment until such time as I get fit enough to be over the top of the climb before they even reach the bottom of it!


----------



## Two-Stroke Tart (28 Jul 2011)

BSRU said:


> Overtaking someone with a bigger FCN is not scalping. If I overtake a FCN 10 on my hybrid it's a scalp, if I'm on my road bike then it's not.


*whispers* What's an FCN??


----------



## NeilEB (28 Jul 2011)

lulubel said:


> I've been in a bit of a dilemma about this a couple of times lately. If I'm catching up someone on a MTB on the flat - which I probably will be, let's face it, because I've got bigger gears, bigger wheels, less rolling resistance, etc - I know they'll probably pass me again on the next climb because I'm not very fit, heavier than I'd like to be, and lousy at climbing. So I can either sail past with a cheery wave, which is embarrassing when they pass me again, or sit behind them, which is very boring. I've learnt to just deal with the embarrassment until such time as I get fit enough to be over the top of the climb before they even reach the bottom of it!



You could just go for "Hi, see you on the hill as you fly past me!" :-)


----------



## NormanD (28 Jul 2011)

I was scalped today big time, by a scorpion tank no doubt!! ... I wasn't going to argue, but he made a very clean pass


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2011)

Two-Stroke Tart said:


> *whispers* What's an FCN??




Food Chain Number.

Look HERE ! for the scoring !


----------



## doog (28 Jul 2011)

I dont think a scalp is a proper scalp unless you are both up for it. Doesn't matter what you are riding either, there needs to be a statement of intent or move from both parties otherwise forget it.


----------



## apollo179 (28 Jul 2011)

fossyant said:


> Food Chain Number.
> 
> Look HERE ! for the scoring !



12 
Nice concept.
So its basically best to be incognito quick and worse to be a lycra clad ladyboy.


----------



## guitarpete247 (28 Jul 2011)

I was scalped a couple of days ago by a fit roadie who looked a lot younger than my bike. My bike is about 30 he looked early 20's. He was on something maybe only a couple of years old, if that, couldn't see what, as he flew by and disappeared into the distance. I suddenly felt my age  .


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2011)

I'm a FCN 3 on the commute. Actually a 4 on the road bikes.

Yes the only scalps I count are the 2's. 1's are very difficult on fixed though.


----------



## Wankelschrauben (28 Jul 2011)

I'm an FCN 5


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2011)

8 here. I selected tourer as bike type as all mine have mudgauards.


----------



## gaz (28 Jul 2011)

By the FCN rules you can only scalp someone that is better than you on that scale.


----------



## BSRU (28 Jul 2011)

doog said:


> I dont think a scalp is a proper scalp unless you are both up for it. Doesn't matter what you are riding either, there needs to be a statement of intent or move from both parties otherwise forget it.



That's why it's called silly commuter racing, it's silly not serious, if full on shaven Tour de France jersey wearing roadie is overtaken it's a scalp whether their interested or not. It does not count if the scalpee un-scalps themselves.


----------



## Sonofpear (28 Jul 2011)

Haha thats good. Never heard of that before. I'm a 2


----------



## Bman (28 Jul 2011)

Apparantly I'm a 6. I could get lower if I started wearing lycra and shaved my legs...

But apparantly the "cyclist" who scalped me the other day on his electric bike is FCN 17! There was no way I was catching him. If I had, I would expect it to count!


----------



## doog (28 Jul 2011)

BSRU said:


> That's why it's called silly commuter racing, it's silly not serious, if full on shaven Tour de France jersey wearing roadie is overtaken it's a scalp whether their interested or not. It does not count if the scalpee un-scalps themselves.



I know, read all of this SCR bollox on bikerader years ago - i hoped it would have died a death by now


----------



## BSRU (28 Jul 2011)

doog said:


> I know, read all of this SCR bollox on bikerader years ago - i hoped it would have died a death by now



As long as their are people commuting on bikes there will be SCR bollox going on.


----------



## Sonofpear (28 Jul 2011)

Surely it's just a bit of fun though eh, not hurting anyone


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Jul 2011)

Sonofpear said:


> Surely it's just a bit of fun though eh, not hurting anyone



Abosolutely but when I get someone drafting me from a foot back in heavy traffic and squeezing by where not suitable I'd like to think its because they are an idiot and not some sensible person playing a game


----------



## guitarpete247 (28 Jul 2011)

So, I'm FCN 6 and the youf on the faster newer bike is obviosly a 2. I don't feel so badly done to now. 

Anyway. I'm sure I could have caught him if I tried  .


Don't see anything on the FCN calculater for age  .


----------



## BSRU (28 Jul 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Abosolutely but when I get someone drafting me from a foot back in heavy traffic and squeezing by where not suitable I'd like to think its because they are an idiot and not some sensible person playing a game



As soon as someone does something dangerous and/or illegal it invalidates the race.

Personally in heavy traffic I would consider drafting dangerous.


----------



## rjwilki3 (28 Jul 2011)

im a 7, thanks to my beard for making a few people legitimate targets 

Have to say i do like to chase people and am not often taken, but due to the time of day i commute its only lycra clad speed freaks about, can normally catch up and hang on. but never feel like giong past and then slowing them down as my legs tire


----------



## al-fresco (29 Jul 2011)

Wooohooo - FCN 12! Look out Bradley Wiggins!


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (29 Jul 2011)

Mushroomgodmat said:


> I stop at every trafic light...I looooooooove catching up and overtaking other cyclists who jump red lights. Its practically the highlight of my commuite every day.
> 
> Had no idea it had a name though.



+1


----------



## wiggydiggy (29 Jul 2011)

BSRU said:


> *As soon as someone does something dangerous and/or illegal it invalidates the race.*
> 
> Personally in heavy traffic I would consider drafting dangerous.



Really? SCR has just gone up in my book a little then, at least its not condoning dangerous cycling


----------



## dirkthedaring71 (29 Jul 2011)

I have to agree with everyone who gets that feeling deep inside when there is another bike any where near on the open rd. My first experience of this was when I overtook a teenager who was on an mtb whilst going up a hill. After a few minutes I noticed that he was sitting right behind my rear wheel. This led to the shameful event of a 39 year old man racing a teenager down the high street. 

Since then I have done few charity rides where I set myself a little challenge to see how many people I can overtake over the entire distance. 

Does anyone else do this on charity rides?


----------



## Goobs (29 Jul 2011)

Managed to scalp a young woman on a hybrid and a same age bloke on a racer the other night - I was on my knobbly MTB FCN=9 so was quite chuffed.

So used to be _being_ scalped it made a nice change.

TBH the route I go on has so many hills that my roadbike (FCN=3) only scalps on a flat whereas the MTB scalps more often on t'hills !


----------



## Glover Fan (29 Jul 2011)

FCN 2 here. I was scalped yesterday by another 2er I reckon, didn't bother me, didn't up my pace but I could tell he was grinning away, anyway he went out of sight until about midway up a 10% climb, so dropped down to a smaller cog and cruised past with a cheery hello as I went past. I could literally hear him take his last breath he was breathing that heavily.

I'll miss being in my 20's and weighing only 10 stone in the future I think.


----------



## apollo179 (29 Jul 2011)

Mushroomgodmat said:


> I stop at every trafic light...I looooooooove catching up and overtaking other cyclists who jump red lights. Its practically the highlight of my commuite every day.
> 
> Had no idea it had a name though.



What i hate is getting scalped and finding, at the next set of lights, the bike that just scalped you stuck in the way stopping you rlj. 
Like a double kick in the tessies.


----------



## peelywally (29 Jul 2011)

im fcn 3 ,

and none the wiser




as to what that means


----------



## HLaB (29 Jul 2011)

peelywally said:


> im fcn 3 ,
> 
> and none the wiser
> 
> ...



Fecking Cycling Nutter


----------



## JonnyBlade (30 Jul 2011)

You haven't scalped until you have scalped a car. Great feeling


----------



## BSRU (30 Jul 2011)

JonnyBlade said:


> You haven't scalped until you have scalped a car. Great feeling



You should try a train, about 1km of my ride is next to the train tracks coming out of Swindon station, so the trains are speed limited, with a good wind and good timing you can just abit scalp them, luckily for the train I have to turn off .


----------



## JNR (30 Jul 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> FCN 2 here. I was scalped yesterday by another 2er I reckon, didn't bother me, didn't up my pace but I could tell he was grinning away, anyway he went out of sight until about midway up a 10% climb, so dropped down to a smaller cog and cruised past with a cheery hello as I went past. I could literally hear him take his last breath he was breathing that heavily.
> 
> I'll miss being in my 20's and weighing only 10 stone in the future I think.



I'm a FCN 2, also in my twenties, also around 10 stone which is great for climbing past hills. I've been out on training runs and had hilarious dealings with older chaps putting in herculean efforts only to get dropped on the next climb!

I've also had older chaps in the club totally outride me without getting out of breath, dropping me on descents nearly every time and making it look easy peasy. These are guys twice my age at least!

Thing is though, none of it matters - I don't care who I 'scalp' and I don't care if I'm scalped - sometimes I'll have done 80 miles, sometimes I'll be doing a recovery ride and soemtimes the other cyclist will be leagues ahead of me. Who cares!


----------



## BrumJim (31 Jul 2011)

I try to keep to the maxim that "Hills never get easier, you just get faster", hence try to show some solidarity - even though you are twice as fast, the hill is still steep, the wind is still in your face, the weather is still rather warm, and the rain still gets you wet.


----------



## NeilEB (1 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> You should try a train, about 1km of my ride is next to the train tracks coming out of Swindon station, so the trains are speed limited, with a good wind and good timing you can just abit scalp them, luckily for the train I have to turn off .




I scalped a barge yesterday - not sure it's much to be proud of


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Aug 2011)

you never really know how far the other rider has ridden though, so what you think is a top scalp could be someone who would kick your arse every time over the same distance.

i've had that, the club's hard-core mile high ride in my legs as i limped back up the last climb of the day. i was 'scalped' by two mountain bikers and all i could manage was to look at them and say 'shoot'. they laughed…


----------



## VamP (1 Aug 2011)

FCN 2

I am rapidly losing interest in commuter racing


----------



## Twigman (1 Aug 2011)

You can all have an easy scalp if ever you are in Dunstable.....I've just got myself a bike (carbon roadie) and a load of gear (shoes/shorts etc)...after 30 years of not cycling (I used to be able to do 40 milers no problem on my old steel framed touring bike), smoking 15 a day, and not doing any exercise......on the FCN scale I'd be a 2 but I can't ride more than a couple of miles without my lungs and legs crying "Enough!!"<br><br>I've only been out the once so far and decided to 'challenge' myself by riding from my house up to the trig point on Dunstable downs (can't be more than 2 miles)....I got 2/3 of the way there and thought I should turn round and go home! LOL<br><br>I really need to stop the cigs and get my legs used to going round and round again.<br><br>All the gear - no idea! That's me!<br><br>Anyway Hello all!


----------



## Chris.IOW (1 Aug 2011)

I had a great ride yesterday and was feeling good, on the way home about 15 miles out I saw someone about a mile ahead going up a climb and thought...I'm having them.

So I shot off like my back wheel was on fire and really pushed myself, they weren't hanging around though so I had to fly up the climbs and push myself on the descents. 

Anyway finally caught him and despite feeling like I was about to collapse I managed a cheery 'afternoon' as I breezed past!

Felt good for about 30 seconds until I had to pay for all that effort. The last couple of miles up a long hill taught me the meaning of Peddaling squares!  Fortunatley my 'victim' had gone a different route so didn't pass me.


----------



## Chris.IOW (1 Aug 2011)

.


----------



## GrasB (1 Aug 2011)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i've had that, the club's hard-core mile high ride in my legs as i limped back up the last climb of the day. i was 'scalped' by two mountain bikers and all i could manage was to look at them and say 'shoot'. they laughed…


I had the the reverse happen today. I stopped at a junction & someone fresh as a daisy, I'd seem them getting their bike out of the garage less than half a mile down the road took off at record pace after looking me up & down then smirking as my 40 mile old legs slowly wound up to speed... only to absolutely blast them off the climb with them standing up giving it large. I just said "41 & counting" to the response of "f**k!"


----------



## apollo179 (1 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1482649"]
Agree with this. I still remember the Doris who rode past me on the footpath next to me on the road yelling ''And he comes on the inside!!'' Good one mush - I've been out on the bike for just under 24 hours, up for 33 hours and am on mile 196.

IMO you can only call a scalp a scalp if the person you have overtaken tries to keep up with you after the overtake and then gets dropped. Or overtakes you after being overtaken (thus they have increased their pace) then the race is on. I've passed numerous cyclists on the bent, overtaken a car whose doing 30mph and drafted a truck doing 48mph. I feel no need to boast though. There's no point - boasting merely lowers the cartharhic zen when looking at the driver of a car as you pass doing 35.
[/quote]
I do sympathise but unfortunately in the same way as the rabbit cant opt out of being chased by mr fox cos hes been up all night digging the burrow , theres no opt out cos youve been in the saddle for x hours. If your on tarmac your fair game.


----------



## Wardy (1 Aug 2011)

I must say I find all this talk of "scalping" a fellow cyclist a bit disappointing. I mean, given that all things were equal and that somebody was having a race with another cyclist who they managed to beat by fair means, then fine and dandy, but why use the term "scalp". Where did this originate anyway? But to use the same term having passed a cyclist who was perhaps coming to the end of a 60 mile trip, or who was just having a relaxing pootle - whether they were on a boneshaker or the latest, highly expensive road bike - is just mind-boggling in its infancy. It also seems to suggest that the cyclist seen in the distance was determined that nobody should pass them (just to inject a little _fairness _into the proceedings) when in most cases they were probably totally unaware of anyone behind. This just smacks of boy-racer mentality to me and not what I enjoy cycling for.


----------



## zexel (1 Aug 2011)

GrasB said:


> I had the the reverse happen today. I stopped at a junction & someone fresh as a daisy, I'd seem them getting their bike out of the garage less than half a mile down the road took off at record pace after looking me up & down then smirking as my 40 mile old legs slowly wound up to speed... only to absolutely blast them off the climb with them standing up giving it large. I just said "41 & counting" to the response of "f**k!"



I got the impression you were older than that.


----------



## lulubel (1 Aug 2011)

I had a bit of a laugh on my way home from my ride yesterday.

Caught up with 3 MTBers on the main road, and turned off before I passed them onto a smaller road for a loop that took in a couple more hills. I figured they'd be heading up to the mountain trails and would be long gone by the time I got to where they'd turn off. Caught them up again just at the bottom of the last climb on my ride - they were obviously going to the next lot of trails. I stayed behind them up the hill, stopping a few times to adjust cable tension because my gears were playing up, then passed them going over the top and carried on at my normal speed. A couple of miles later, on a slight downhill, I freewheeled for a bit while I had a drink. I heard a noise behind me, and the 3 MTBers came past, pedalling frantically and all 3 red in the face. Not one of them spoke to me (even though I'd said a friendly "hello" when I passed them), and I just stared at them in disbelief for a while, before turning off into my road.

They obviously didn't want to ride at the speed they had to to pass me, but they seemed very upset that I'd passed them!


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Aug 2011)

FCN 12

also 10 stone

(per leg)


----------



## GrasB (1 Aug 2011)

zexel said:


> I got the impression you were older than that.


there's always one


----------



## cyco2 (1 Aug 2011)

There's a rider that passes me because I am always on an MTB and they are on a road bike. This after quite a good climb. So, I'm thinking he can't be getting much satisfaction from that. So, one day I'm going to hide behind some bushes at the bottom of the climb and as he goes by get on his wheel or I might just amble along and let him think he is out-climbing me and then jump on his wheel and as he climbs harder, pass him at the summit. Then let him catch me on the next two rises but because I have relaxed my effort and got my breath back, ride him off again. 
I used to be like that but at my age and condition I can only dream.
I can do it to joggers though, and as I go past I say " only another 3 stone to go then"


----------



## Wardy (2 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1482658"]
That's well said and a good post. Just a shame that some people will not see it like that. After all ''if you are on the tarmac you are fair game.''
[/quote]
Fair game for what Lee hmm? Being passed by a "boy on a bike" who instantly awards himself a gold star because he knackered himself catching you up and passing you? I have this vision of our ever-so-proud chappie staring ahead with haunted eyes and heaving chest as he surveys a never-ending vista of cyclists, all spaced out at intervals of a mile, and all wearing the same lycra top emblazoned with the words "C'mon scalper, you can do it".


----------



## MoG (2 Aug 2011)

Do you know what? This scalping thread has been just about the most entertaining thing I have read in a long time!!

I got scalped big time on the way home last night while climbing up a long steep hill - and was absolutely delighted! 

The scalper was a young twenties, 91/2 stoner (Iwould estimate) on a stripped down carbon mtb thingy, with all the gear to match. Despite the heat and humidity, he looked as if he had only just set off a mile or two back (might be wrong, but dont think so).

I was on my btwin triban 3 compete with mudguards, 3 font lights and 2 rear, underseat and frame bag containing 2 inner tubes, tyre levers, pliers etc. and rain jacket. I am 48, 13 stone, with most of the cartilage (sp?) missing from my right knee, along with an irrepairable acl in same knee. I commute on bike to work every day (18miles each way, with 12 hour shift in between), and managed about 3 hours sleep the night before due to ill 6 year old. 

So to all you preening scalpers out there, all I can say is congratulations, and .... Knickers!!!


----------



## apollo179 (2 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1482658"]
That's well said and a good post. Just a shame that some people will not see it like that. After all ''if you are on the tarmac you are fair game.''
[/quote]
Personally i just see it as a bit of harmless fum but it does amuse me that some (serious) cyclists take it all so seriously.
And its probably this stern faced serious persona of Mr serious cyclist that makes the image of our serious lcyra clad cyclist being overtaken after 48 hours on the road by a scruffy kid on a batterred old bso so amusing.


----------



## Allirog (2 Aug 2011)

Humans are naturally competitive; survival of the fittest,and all that sort of thing. Chances are, if you were trundling around with a zimmer frame someone with a flashy,customised, super streamlined walking frame would probably try to 'scalp' you.


----------



## VamP (2 Aug 2011)

I don't know about all this scalping talk, but would anyone seriously suggest that if bike A, travelling at 20 mph comes up behind bike B, travelling at 15 mph, that bike A should slow down and NOT pass in order not to give the appearance of sneering superiority to bike B?


----------



## wiggydiggy (2 Aug 2011)

VamP said:


> I don't know about all this scalping talk, but would anyone seriously suggest that if bike A, travelling at 20 mph comes up behind bike B, travelling at 15 mph, that bike A should slow down and NOT pass in order not to give the appearance of sneering superiority to bike B?



Not in the slightest and that was never my point. I'm only of an anti SCR view because of what I've put already ie if that person who's drafting me a from a foot behind in heavy traffic, or passing me as soon as they can and cutting in too soon doing so because of some silly race then I resent the fact they are not taking more care around me.

Still having had a week or so to think about this, and having watched a few people around me presumably participating in SCR around me I've no real problem with it, doesnt seem to be doing me any personal harm and the incidents I mention are rare.

Better?


----------



## VamP (2 Aug 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Not in the slightest and that was never my point. I'm only of an anti SCR view because of what I've put already ie if that person who's drafting me a from a foot behind in heavy traffic, or passing me as soon as they can and cutting in too soon doing so because of some silly race then I resent the fact they are not taking more care around me.
> 
> Still having had a week or so to think about this, and having watched a few people around me presumably participating in SCR around me I've no real problem with it, doesnt seem to be doing me any personal harm and the incidents I mention are rare.
> 
> Better?



Oh hell, if anyone rides dangerously around you that's a good enough reason to get pissed off, whether they are faster or slower than you.


----------



## wiggydiggy (2 Aug 2011)

VamP said:


> Oh hell, if anyone rides dangerously around you that's a good enough reason to get pissed off, whether they are faster or slower than you.



Definitely, I see a lot of the 'must get in front' at times and I do question their motives. 99% of the people I see though are good to cycle with.


----------



## apollo179 (3 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1482671"]
It appears to me that you confusing a bit of harmless commuting racing (which I agree is a bit of laugh) with people proudly announcing that they have scalped someone when in all honesty they've overtaken someone who's simply minding their own out on the road turning a gear.
[/quote]

I dont think anyone is proudly announcing anything.
You really are taking this far to seriously.


----------



## wiggydiggy (3 Aug 2011)

I think the chap that dodged in and out of the slow moving traffic ahead without looking around or with any regard for the cars around him instead of just going a bit slower for half a mile was either taking it far too serious or really annoyed that I dared to pass him when he failed to set off from the lights at anything more than a snails pace (wrong gear)


----------



## thehairycycler (3 Aug 2011)

I've never been scalped as such but as my commute to work is arount 5-6 am and 6-7pm and pretty rural there isn't all that much out on the roads. 
I done the test and I would be either a 6 (if going to work or a 4 if going to the cycle club. wasn't sure what constitutes a beard i like to sport a bit of stubble and baggies is that top and bottom or just the top etc? I always wear loose shorts i don't feel comfortable going into my work with my lunchbox on show haha 

Not Scalping as such but I've just joined the cycling club and being the slowest I set off in the first group and when the real riders woosh me in a line and at about 30mph on the flat while I was sitting just under 20mph I was more in awe and impressed than pissed off and angry.


----------



## Mad at urage (3 Aug 2011)

Rarely see other cyclists on my morning ride commute (it _is _still a commute, even if I ride to work from home!  ), when I do it is a memorable event.

But I was scalped this morning by a chap (in his 20s? ) passing me on the little hill up to Pen y Lan. 

If it was anyone here, apologies if I wasn't very talkative: I'm just not used to riding in company and find it off-putting when trying to concentrate on traffic, once we were back in the urban environment.

Oh, and you just were not breathing hard enough at the top to convince me that wasn't a scalp!


----------



## BSRU (3 Aug 2011)

I was overtaken by some guy this morning but luckily for me it wasn't a scalp, he was obviously on a training ride and not commuting, as I've seen him before.
More importantly his FCN is much smaller than mine, even though I was on the road bike, due to his shaved legs, team kit, aero bars, aero wheels and a very expensive looking Bianchi.

If I hadn't been messing about with my heart rate monitor instead of riding at my usual speed he would never have overtaken me as he just caught up as our paths separated.

Give him credit he is f***ing fast, I "can" go that quick but it would not be to long before I'd ended up in a heap .


----------



## pshore (3 Aug 2011)

For me, true SCR involves no exchange of words. 

It is not an equal race, because you don't know how far someone has to go, when did they last eat, are they warmed up and most importantly are they really participating ? 

If you take part you are really racing yourself, not the other person and if you lose you can only tell those excuses to yourself.

A true scalp should be honourable and outclassing, not gained by a lucky gap in the traffic or lights. 

Others play by different rules ... if they were playing.


----------



## BSRU (4 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1482679"]
So it was not a scalp because he was out on a training ride. Hmm, ok. 'Messing around with my heart rate monitor' I call that an excuse, face it you got owned.

I wait for the day that you post a vid of scalping someone (as you have done before) and the reason you caught them was that 'They were messing around with a heart rate monitor.'

In fact I propose that this is the new excuse to be used by cyclists everywhere who have an inferiority complex the size of the Former Soviet Union when being overtaken, sorry scalped. Er yeah, you only overtook me because I was ''messing about with my heart rate monitor.''
[/quote]

You seem to have not read any of this thread but then don't let stop you making stupid comments, I pass lots of cyclists but their not scalps as I have a lower FCN, so there just overtakes, pretty simple really. Technically and being very pedantic it wasn't even an overtake as he was in the left filter lane and was in the middle lane to go straight ahead.

The heart rate monitor excuse is simply stating that an extra 1 or 2 kph faster and I would never have seen him, I never stated he wasn't catching me, just at my normal speed our paths would have separated before any "overtake" would have been possible.

I have no inferiority complex, the other guy, as stated is very fast, way faster than me.


----------



## VamP (4 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> I was overtaken by some guy this morning but luckily for me it wasn't a scalp, he was obviously on a training ride and not commuting, as I've seen him before.




Not having a go, but your usage of ''obviously'' in that sentence puzzles me. I wear the same kit and ride same bike on my commutes as I do on training rides. I can't be the only one. I occasionally carry a bag, but put lot of effort into planning my days so that I don't have to.

I see a fair few roadies on my commutes, I always assume they are commuting rather than training. Only ever see them coming the other way though, so scalping never enters the equation.

I guess I treat my commutes as training rides, but then that seems entirely logical to me.


----------



## BSRU (4 Aug 2011)

VamP said:


> Not having a go, but your usage of ''obviously'' in that sentence puzzles me. I wear the same kit and ride same bike on my commutes as I do on training rides. I can't be the only one. I occasionally carry a bag, but put lot of effort into planning my days so that I don't have to.
> 
> I see a fair few roadies on my commutes, I always assume they are commuting rather than training. Only ever see them coming the other way though, so scalping never enters the equation.
> 
> I guess I treat my commutes as training rides, but then that seems entirely logical to me.



I should have added some justification to my statement, it is a reasonable assumption to me, although I could be wrong, as I see him often on a loop circuit which crosses my path several times, in fact where he caught me he was actually in effect u-turning to go back to where he just came from. I should have stated in my opinion he was on a training ride and not commuting. He could be commuting but he had no rucksack, empty jersey pockets and he'd have to have somewhere very secure to keep his lovely Bianchi from thieving scum.


----------



## GrasB (4 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> He could be commuting but he had no rucksack, empty jersey pockets and he'd have to have somewhere very secure to keep his lovely Bianchi from thieving scum.


Sounds like me on my non-clothing days (actually I'd probably have a few gels in my back pocket)... I know a fair number of people who ride multi-£1000 bikes for their commuting & almost all of them stash their bike in their office (including me)


----------



## BSRU (4 Aug 2011)

GrasB said:


> Sounds like me on my non-clothing days (actually I'd probably have a few gels in my back pocket)... I know a fair number of people who ride multi-£1000 bikes for their commuting & almost all of them stash their bike in their office (including me)



This could be true for him, he could have been commuting in and adding a few circuits to increase the mileage, exactly as I do just not as fast. He was certainly giving it some effort on a very warm and humid morning, he could just about manage to reply to my "good morning" salutation.

Don't see many multi-£1000 bikes in Swindon, normally supermarket specials, apart from some local LBS's shop windows, this guy and some riders I've seen from the GWR Team, who are even faster.


----------



## GrasB (4 Aug 2011)

Most people are riding supermarket specials around here as well but there are a number of people riding rather nice bikes as well.


----------



## BSRU (4 Aug 2011)

So far 100% of the multi-£1000 bikes I have seen have been ridden very very quickly by riders far better than me.


----------



## GrasB (4 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> So far 100% of the multi-£1000 bikes I have seen have been ridden very very quickly by riders far better than me & usually ask "two up?" as I pass them or they catch me.


^^ corrected for my scenario... there are less than 5 riders I see locally that can genuinely drop me.


----------



## wiggydiggy (4 Aug 2011)

Maybe some scalping/SCR going on in my commute last night, I dont normally get a tow/give a tow much but for whatever reason I ended up with 6 other commuters in a line for a couple miles. Was quite funny to see some people almost fighting with each other for the front only to keep getting stopped by lights/traffic etc Was happy to sit on the back and cruise with them


----------



## BSRU (6 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1482690"]
You are grasping at straws and it's quite funny, in a heh heh not ha ha sort of way.

Adding to the heart rate monitor excuse we now have a lower FCN and the fact that it was not an overtake because he was in the n/s lane and you was in the middle. 

Anyways enough! I've just come back from Wickes and am now the proud owner of one black velocro strap. Which of course from a distance will look like a HRM and I'd thought I'd get some expert advice. What's the best thing to do when being not being overtaken because he is in the left hand lane and you are in a the middle lane but stills passes you anyway?

i) Immediately sit up on the seat and feign adjustment not maintaining eye contact?

ii) Yell, GOD DAMN I SPEND £150 ON A HRM AND IT DOES NOT WORK!! Yeah you may have been overtaken but at least the other person now knows you are loaded enough to spend £150 on a HRM alone as they pass you.
[/quote]

Writing shoot again I see.


----------



## DuncanBeaumont (15 Sep 2011)

If I understand the terminology correctly, I had, as a newbie, my first 'scalp' today.

O.k. he was riding a mountain bike and yes, he was on the pavement; but it was still an overtake - wasn't it? ;-)


----------



## 400bhp (15 Sep 2011)

GrasB said:


> Sounds like me on my non-clothing days (actually I'd probably have a few gels in my back pocket)... I know a fair number of people who ride multi-£1000 bikes for their commuting & almost all of them stash their bike in their office (including me)



+1

same as me.


----------



## vickster (15 Sep 2011)

I overtook a chap this morning - he was about 90 and evidently not in a rush, whereas I was late for work! An unsurpassed scalp me thinks


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Sep 2011)

For me and Mrs TF it's only a scalp if we are out training and the other person is training too. Even better if we are both on fixed and they are on gears, but as Fossy says, it's a damn sight harder.


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Sep 2011)

Moby Jones said:


> I always give a wave or nod to the victim as i cruise past. What do you guys do as you overtake people on the road



I let on if I'm certain they've seen me - otherwise I do nowt - had a few people jump out of their skins with surprise as I went past before now.


----------



## Garz (16 Sep 2011)

I semi-scalped (if you can call it that) a local club cyclist at the beginning of the week unintentionally catching him up which he didn't realise. We hit some traffic and both turned left at which point he could hear my pawls and glanced back. After flexing his muscles he tried upping the pace considerably which didn't drop me so I decided to utilise his efforts and allow him to be my wind shield.

A fella that didn't seem to want to chat, he then got out of the saddle and went for the testosterone-like sprint.. after another hundred yards and out of breath he looked round to still see me stuck to his wheel. Not long after this I peeled off left to continue home whilst he turned right looking rather deflated.

If he hadnt of upped the speed to nutcase levels I would have took a turn in front, oh well...


----------

